# David Bowie dead at 69



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2016)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/david-bowie-dead-legendary-artist-854364

So

Share your favorite song of his


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't think I know any Bowie songs.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 11, 2016)

i just saw the news  thoughts particularly go out to a few members on here who i knew were huge fans

i liked heroes and space oddity, although can't say i was a huge listener of his music


----------



## Caius (Jan 11, 2016)

Man Who Sold The World hands down. But man, Bowie (TBT dude) is gonna be messed up.

also


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 11, 2016)

Bowie's going to be distraught.

But, favourite song is most definitely Heroes


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm so shocked. I can't even believe it. Such a huge loss. I really love his songs "John, I'm Only Dancing" and "Space Oddity"


----------



## seliph (Jan 11, 2016)

IM SO DISTRAUGHT BUT "MAN WHO SOLD THE WORLD" MAYBE PROBABLY


----------



## Isabella (Jan 11, 2016)

Rip  The user on here named Bowie...I offer you my condolences
i liked the let's dance song


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP Goblin King.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

What, what like even what? This is the worst news ever and now my night is ruined. I freaking grew up to David Bowie... I love just about everything of his... and now if a song of his comes on at work tonight I am probably going to cry... and his songs usually play on the radio here... I can't even.

Favorite songs would have to be China Girl, Heroes, Space Oddity, and the whole soundtrack to Labyrinth.


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 11, 2016)

I was so upset when I heard about this. ;-; 
The Man Who Sold The World and Heroes. ♥


----------



## seliph (Jan 11, 2016)

Also Ziggy Stardust i cant not mention that


----------



## Aniko (Jan 11, 2016)

This is a shocking news, I'm so upset. I loved him so much. I love so many of his songs, I don't know which is my favorite. (here some that nobody posted yet)


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm so sad, I can't even believe he has gone. I love a lot of his songs but Space Oddity will always be a favourite for me, just because it reminds me of a memory from when I was younger, and it's just such an amazing song. Life on Mars is also amazing.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 11, 2016)

Normally I don't pay attention to celebrity deaths really, but this is ****ing me up. What the hell...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 11, 2016)

What an icon. I can't believe he's gone at such a young age. Sure 69 is getting old, but the man was still doing great things. 

Rest in Paradise you wonderful human </3


----------



## Saylor (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm so upset and shocked, this was terrible news to wake up to. I can't believe he's gone. 

My favorites songs of his would have to be Heroes and Rebel Rebel.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm not one to focus on celeberties but this is just as shocking to me as everyone else! I was actually thinking about exploring the music from David Bowie but now my plans are ruined... RIP David Bowie.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you to everyone who has notified me of his passing. I don't really know what to say right now. I feel so empty inside. I know that I was nothing to him, and that I was just one of many huge fans of his, but I'm finding this rather hard to cope with. The man I always thought would be alive, is dead. I thought he'd be there forever, blessing the planet with his music and his artistic vision. His latest album was undoubtably his way of saying goodbye. Can I say goodbye too? I don't think I can.






Rest in peace, my starman.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP  Ugh this was totally unexpected new to wake up to.. hope you're better off wherever you are now. Thanks for all your music.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 11, 2016)

wtf?  ahhh David Bowie, he was such a genius - I didn't even know he had cancer, I just saw him on the cover of a few magazines the other day too and he had just released a new album! favorites, too many to list but here are a few


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP Bowie the Goblin King


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 11, 2016)

I was so shocked when my girlfriend texted me the news. I thought he would live on forever and in a way he will. He truly was one of the greats. Just picking one favorite song is impossible but some songs that just cannot go unmentioned are Space Oddity, Heroes, Rebel Rebel, Life on Mars and Blackstar.

RIP, David Bowie.


----------



## frio hur (Jan 11, 2016)

rest in peace


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 11, 2016)

what a swell birthday present


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

mm so so good. also i love the german version "Helden" as well.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2016)

My mum told me about this when I was brushing my teeth and I spat out my toothpaste all over the mirror in shock. It was devastating to hear; i'd been listening to his newest music only the night before. I think my favourite Bowie song must be either moonage daydream or heroes. He's such an influential artist and revolutionary genius and even though he's passed, that doesn't change.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 11, 2016)

Woke up to this news, so my entire day was ruined. While I honestly didn't like all of his music, he was incredible and a huge influence to modern music. I'm sad to hear another one of the greatest musicians has passed.

My favorites are Heroes, The Man Who Sold The World, and the entire Ziggy Stardust album.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 11, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I don't think I know any Bowie songs.



I only know Space Oddity


----------



## Anine (Jan 11, 2016)

Absolutely gutted that he's passed, he was such a big deal for me during my teenage depression years, sitting in my room listening to my mums old Bowie cassettes and drawing. Haven't heard his new album yet, torn between wanting to listen to it and knowing it will be the last time I ever hear new music from him.

My favourite songs by his has to be Rock and Roll Suicide, Heroes, Space Oddity and Cat People.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

Now I am watching the Labyrinth at home and sobbing to myself... I hope others are finding it easier to cope.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Now I am watching the Labyrinth at home and sobbing to myself... I hope others are finding it easier to cope.



no no im just as bad i wish i could watch that quiche meow.. but i'm such a huge music muppet so whenever someone i really like is dead i cry like a turt baby.


----------



## Tao (Jan 11, 2016)

I wasn't that into him, but my mum has always been obsessed, so it's still kind of sad to think the guy who's music my mum spammed throughout my childhood is gone.

Though I did like Ziggy Stardust and the Man Who Sold the World.




Geekaloompa said:


> I was actually thinking about exploring the music from David Bowie but now my plans are ruined... RIP David Bowie.



You know, his music didn't die alongside him. That's still available.


----------



## Knopekin (Jan 11, 2016)

I was absolutely gutted to hear of his death. I've been singing along to every song of his on the radio today, and so many of his songs mean a lot to me. 

My sister and I went to watch a meteor shower, so I made a 'Space Playlist' for us to listen to, which was almost all David.

My housemates (who became my best friends) first bonded over the TV series Life on Mars, and we'd play his music at all our parties.

And most of all, my mother was such a huge fan of Bowie (her nickname as a teenager was Ziggy, and she's been distraught today), and I think he was instrumental in helping her through her teenage years, and becoming the weirdo she is, and in turn, the weirdo I am. So I owe him more than words can say.


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 11, 2016)

RIP David Bowie. He was one of the biggest stars in the world, and the fact he's gone at a relatively young age is so upsetting. I wasn't living at the time when he was big, so I didn't get to appreciate his music, but my Dad often told me how big he was. My favourites are probably Heroes and Life on Mars. 

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 11, 2016)

NicPlays said:


> RIP David Bowie. He was one of the biggest stars in the world, and the fact he's gone at a relatively young age is so upsetting. I wasn't living at the time when he was big, so I didn't get to appreciate his music, but my Dad often told me how big he was. My favourites are probably Heroes and Life on Mars.
> 
> Rest in Peace.



I wasn't around either when he was a smash hit. I wish I could have taken the time to become familiar with the legendary David Bowie. Maybe I will and I will write a story about him in my blog on this site. he sure to check it out later.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Jan 11, 2016)

Someone woke me up in middle of the night to tell me and apparently I kept talking in my sleep saying "I can't believe he died!".
Fame & Under Pressure were two of my favorites.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2016)

Isn't The Man Who Sold The World one of his songs?


----------



## seliph (Jan 11, 2016)

my friend's trying to cheer me up by saying "he just went back to space" and "hes just hiding with tupac don't worry"


----------



## Aniko (Jan 11, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Isn't The Man Who Sold The World one of his songs?



Yes, also covered by Nirvana.

Talking about covers, anyone wants to post covers of Bowie's songs? Seu Jorge did some for The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou movie, Chris Hadfield sung his version of Space Oddity on space...


----------



## tae (Jan 11, 2016)

man, what a legend. 
we love you david bowie, rest in peace. 

i'll always remember you as my goblin king.


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 11, 2016)

My music-teacher cried in class today because he was her idol


----------



## kassie (Jan 11, 2016)

i honestly couldn't believe it at first ): all of his music is wonderful but space oddity has a special place in my heart

rip david bowie ♥


----------



## demoness (Jan 11, 2016)

yeah i learned the news this morning :c

it's pretty sad, i really owe his last album a listen.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 11, 2016)

*RIP David Bowie*

Went to sleep with the news David Bowie has died of Cancer at age 69. 

Devastated, loved the guy. My Fianc?e burst into tears. 

Thing is it's being rumored his new album has him singing his epitaph: 
http://www.msn.com/en-gb/music/video/david-bowie-sings-his-own-epitaph/vi-CCnnTd?ocid=SL5MDHP

Kind of an amazing thing for him to do for his fans, not only try to 'hide' his cancer so we wouldn't worry about him but to give us all a final "Fairwell" when he knew it was too late.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 11, 2016)

Loved him, especially as the goblin king

His "Farewell" song 'I'm in Heaven' was amazing..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow man, takes me back to high school days when I listened to his things the most. And also more recent when I watched films with his music is, like Christiane F. and Breaking the waves.. ugh.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jan 11, 2016)

Cory said:


> heh heh 69
> i dont understand why people mourn celebrity losses, you don't know them personally.



I am definitely sad about David Bowie dying because I am a big fan, but it is different than if my best friend died of course, but there is still a valid reason to be sad. I never met him but I think people can in some way know a musician through their music because making art such as music and writing is a personal creation that they have shared with others. It is also sad to know that they will no longer make more music and we can never see them perform. And regardless, it is still very normal to feel sad when strangers die. I get terribly sad when I hear about animals dying in the news even though they are not animals that I know.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jan 11, 2016)

You ever listen to music that resonates with your soul?  You ever hear something so beautiful, or so close to what you're feeling, that you can't do anything but continue to listen?  That's....sort of what David Bowie was for me.  He was an artist, and definitely one of my favorites.  I'm very sad about this.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 11, 2016)

He had some decent music but questionable morals to be perfectly honest. Also accused of various things that some of his fans would be very angry about me bringing up. I personally feel like if he wasn't a famous musician, he would be widely hated among his peers.


----------



## skout (Jan 11, 2016)

what a sad day, tonight I'm gonna pour some out for the goblin king

I think a lot of his actions have definitely been swept under the rug and people should talk about them, but there's no denying the man was a legend and has influenced music as we know it today.


----------



## Gusmanak (Jan 11, 2016)

His work in the Labyrinth is what I know, he was a really chill actor, sad to see he's gone.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 11, 2016)

personally, im more upset about jeanne cordova dying today than david bowie. jeanne was a huge lgbt activist in the community. yeah yeah he was an lgbt icon or something but im kind of disgusted by his crimes. idc about his alleged racism whatever people change but the other one im not willing to even let pass. that's very depressing for me to think he even did that. 

i get why people are mourning him but.. i just lost my sympathy for him after i read what he did a while ago. im not looking to argue with people about what he did (you can vm me or something if you're curious)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> He had some decent music but questionable morals to be perfectly honest. Also accused of various things that some of his fans would be very angry about me bringing up. I personally feel like if he wasn't a famous musician, he would be widely hated among his peers.



yeah thats honestly how i feel about him. hes famous so thats why people are mourning but any other guy who died and did the same stuff as him wouldve been mocked at their funeral


----------



## tobi! (Jan 11, 2016)

Trundle said:


> He had some decent music but questionable morals to be perfectly honest. Also accused of various things that some of his fans would be very angry about me bringing up. I personally feel like if he wasn't a famous musician, he would be widely hated among his peers.



well it's one thing to be _accused_ and it's another thing to actually be guilty of what they were accused of doing. understandable people would jump to protect his image kinda like how people jumped to protect bill cosby.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 11, 2016)

That's the point. He was a blackstar, not a whitestar. He was my blackstar.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jan 11, 2016)

What are people saying he did? I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 12, 2016)

TarzanGirl said:


> What are people saying he did? I have no idea what you guys are talking about.



He supposedly slept with underage girls back in the 70s.


----------



## Caius (Jan 12, 2016)

TarzanGirl said:


> What are people saying he did? I have no idea what you guys are talking about.



There was this in the 70's.

There's a lot of back and forth as far as his beliefs and morals stood. He'd say something in '69 (IE: Relationship with Mick Jagger) and then turn around a few years later and call himself out on it. A lot of it all had to do with a tremendous amount of pressure + cocaine (because 1970's were the time for that.)

There were numerous accusations of other things, such as the post above mine. Nothing was really proven though. Honestly, wouldn't surprise me. It wasn't unusual for the era. Bowie's not got a clean slate in the least, but it's mostly his own back and forth in interviews that gave a really confusing perspective into who he is/was. 

Guy was a guy with an eccentric personality. Easy as that.


----------



## NerdHouse (Jan 12, 2016)

It was confirmed by his producer that his last album was indeed a goodbye of sorts. No one knew he had cancer except for his immediate family and his close business partners (such as his producer).

Since he passed, a lot of obscure things have been popping up about him. I'll detail 2 of them.

First, he was in a video game called Omikron: The Nomad Soul which released on The Dreamcast and PC in 1999. Bowie, who had some input on the storyline and game's design, makes two cameo appearances within the game, although not as himself; first as Boz, a game character who's a revolutionary wanted by authorities, and secondly as the nameless lead-singer of the fictional musical group, "The Dreamers", who perform illegal concerts in Omikron.

Video:





You can find the game on Steam if you are interested, for $9.99.
http://steamcommunity.com/app/243000


Second, back in 2004, author Neil Gaiman and Yoshiitaka Amano (the legendary Final Fantasy illustrator) collaborated on a story called _The Thin White Duke_, a sci-fi reimagining of one of David Bowie's personas of the same name. In a recent interview with the Chicago Tribune, Gaiman explains the the story was written in two parts, with the first part featuring Amano's illustrations.

"It was written in two parts. I finished it for this book, but the first part was with artist Yoshiitaka Amano, who was commissioned to do pictures for a magazine called V. His images were Bowie and (Bowie?s wife, the model) Iman as sci-fi characters. Then I was asked to write a story, so it became about Bowie and Iman in this future New York." ? Neil Gaiman

Artwork in the spoiler below.



Spoiler


----------



## Bowie (Jan 12, 2016)

Bowie did a lot of questionable things, but it was a very brief period. He probably didn't even know the names of half the girls he slept with, never mind their ages. I don't personally believe he did anything of that sort, though. He used to be very chaotic, psychologically. He was on hard drugs and he always used to say he can't remember much about the production process of any of the albums he made during that period of his life. 

People also try to drag him down for being a supporter of fascism, which he did say he was at one point, but he thinks he was deranged back then and he doesn't agree with a lot of what he says, which I suppose is why he didn't like doing interviews very much. He was a wonderful father and a loving husband, and I miss him for that alone, putting aside how great he was as an artist.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 12, 2016)

Rest easy, Bowie.

I was watching wrasslin last night and one of the wrestlers, Stardust, paid a tribute to him last night. I thought it was very neat. Part of his look is painting his face, and he went on to paint his fact like this last night:

https://twitter.com/StardustWWE/sta...2?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet


----------



## Athelwyn (Jan 14, 2016)

Late to the party in posting this, but I feel like a part of me is gone.

I am also one that has never really mourned for a celebrity at all, but Bowie--for me--was completely different; he was not just a celebrity to me. His music and he himself were so tied into my formative years and therefore, who I am today. I am so grateful to him for that.


----------



## Munna (Jan 14, 2016)

When I went to join this site I found the username Bowie was taken. I think Bowie (user here) is doing a great job carrying that name.  But that being my first choice says a lot about how I feel. 

(Munna is a reference to the Dreamsuite & Luna...as the Pok?mon Munna is all about dreaming...)

I could not comment on this earlier as I was too heartbroken, and reading articles and news reports would only dilute & cheapen the genuine grief I have been feeling.

I consider him a hero of mine, and I think "Sail Away" really gives the feeling justice, and the album "Heathen" is a bit less well known, but really beautiful.
I cried through most of a box of tissues, and the bulk of the intense pain has finally passed--but I will still have to grieve like I would with a loved one, because he was a loved one to me.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2016)

And now Alan Rickman is dead too.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 14, 2016)

It's sad to see him go!  I loved his role in the Labyrinth, and also a lot of his older songs.  Didn't he release Blackstar like right before he died too?

Definitely gonna miss him :/


----------



## tumut (Jan 14, 2016)

Labyrinth was cool, it's sad when people die but I don't really care too much.


----------



## Mango (Jan 14, 2016)

wasnt he a pedophile or smth


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 14, 2016)

Change is pretty good :3


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 15, 2016)

I have heard this song on the radio before. I feel so stupid for not recognizing his music until just now >_<


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 15, 2016)

*How could I?*

Alright, I gotta say this...I feel so stupid for not realizing how legendary David Bowie was, I feel so ignorant for not recognizing his music up until tonight. I'm so sorry Bowie I failed you!! please forgive me!


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 15, 2016)

Why was my thread moved into this thread?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 15, 2016)

I was terribly sad when I heard of his death, loved him in the Labyrinth and his music. He truly is a legend.


----------

